# Health care for men's genitals..



## ZainTheInsane (Jun 17, 2007)

So...yeah...what do you to keep your equipment in good shape, healthy, and ready for action?

I'm sure women want to know... ...and honestly as a young male, I'd like to know how to keep myself up and running, and perhaps be able to help myself become better in the bedroom, healthier about masturbating, and how to help prevent problems with sexual intercourse later in life. Also curious as to protection methods, what works well, and any experiences...and anything else relating to the health and well being of one's private parts.

I'm sure shared knowledge makes for a more informed and intelligent population, and what better way to learn than from personal, and another person's experience. So, hopefully we can all gain some knowledge, and wisdom about caring for ourselves, and pleasing the womenfolk.


----------

